# MAC AIrbrush system



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

Im thinking of investing in one and was wondering if any one here is currently using the MAC Airbrush system. How does it work for you?


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 4, 2007)

Bump, 'cause I'm curious, too. 

PS: Hey, how much is this system, by the way?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not longer a mac pro member, so I'm unfamiliar with their system. Last I checked they only had product, but not equipment. If you can provide more information on the system, I can give you my input on where it falls with others I've used.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://macpro.com/templates/products...=CATEGORY18865


----------



## martygreene (Aug 7, 2007)

The site doesn't give nearly enough information to speak about the airbrushes at all. Are these single or dual action? What's the needle size? Do these airbrushes have the ability to use varying sized nozzles to accomidate different sized needles? What's the hose-connector size? I don't have any information on this based on the site, so I can't really say. I can say that if you want a workhorse of an airbrush for cosmetic applications which will hold up to a beating, I strongly suggest the Sparmax SP-35. Temptu carries it, and it's my standby when all others fail me.

The compressor is just an Iwata one, and honestly I'd go for a smart-jet over the one that mac is touting.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 29, 2008)

I just purchased an IWATA Smart Jet 850, and the IWATA HP-C Plus airbrush gun.  I did a lot of research on the net about what is most recommended for makeup.  The airbrush gun is not the cheapest, but it is a dual action with a larger cup feed (in case i need to load it for body makeup), and can spray very precisely.  The compressor weighs about 8 lbs, it's electric, comes with the hose, pressure regulator, and goes up to 35 psi I believe.  You don't need such high psi for makeup, but if the gun ever gets clogged you'll be glad it has enough power to blow it out.  
besides that, i also purchased the temptu aqua foundations, s/b brow, and aqua blush/highlighters.  I really want the s/b, but I figure the aqua is more economical while I am still fine tuning my airbrush skills.
I got my compressor at dickblick for $177
the airbrush was 180 at repaintsupply.com 
temptu sample packs at laurelcosmetics.com

from my understanding, the MAC pro site sells the exact same compressor I purchased, for a lot more money... currently 285
i do not know if the airbrush guns are iwata though.


----------



## samsandiego (Sep 22, 2008)

i recently just went to the face and body show at moscone in sf and temptu was there doing demos and online their starter kits start at 400 but that includes the compressor and gun along with a set of foundation and blushes, mixing mediums and cleaning kit. SO worth it! otherwise you will be paying about 300 for just the compressor from mac


Temptu Cosmetics - Airbrush Makeup, Temporary Tattoos & Body Paints


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

I would love to learn airbrushing. It is defintely something I want to do in the near future.


----------



## Debbie (Oct 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread as I'm super curious now, and will buy one before the year ends.  Hopefully if I wish hard enough, I'll get the compressor and airbrush gun for christmas.  

I have a Pro Discount at 30% off, so I wonder if I should just buy it from MAC, or would it still be cheaper to get it elsewhere.


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 9, 2008)

I didn't even think about the discount I would actually like to know this as well!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 13, 2008)

The MAC Pro discount does not apply to the equipment (ex:  compressor, airbrush gun)

However you can use your discount on the actual airbrush makeup.

Hope that helps.

Im taking the MAC Pro Airbrush class in November.  I havent decided if im going to buy the equipment there or else where.  

The only thing i didnt like was the weight of the compressor.  Its 8lbs but if you have to take that to all your gigs ... it can be a little heavy.


----------



## studiosila (Oct 15, 2008)

The MAC makeup artists that i know in Austin had mixed feed back and recommended that i check out temptu or kett instead!


----------



## beautywithin (May 5, 2014)

studiosila said:


> Im thinking of investing in one and was wondering if any one here is currently using the MAC Airbrush system. How does it work for you?


----------



## beautywithin (May 5, 2014)

I have heard great reviews about Iwata airbrush and compressor.  Just remember just like anything you get what you pay for.  If you want quality please don't go cheap. Both w equipment and makeup.  I use a custom blend mineral makeup that is amazing.  It keeps the clients coming back.


----------

